# Getting Frustrated



## JeMc1258 (Apr 1, 2014)

Is anyone getting denied during Job Search efforts?

Why is that the 2 or more years that some of us spend in Externships and Volunteer work is not considered as valid experience by some potential employers?

I had a Kforce representative comment on a social networking post the school and other coding related experience does not count toward their 2-3 years of recent coding experience.  

How are supposed to gain employment and a reliable source of income when we turned down for similar reasons?


----------



## ambermhall (Apr 1, 2014)

Yup. I feel the same way. I've been an apprentice since 2012 and I can't get a job in coding. I'm beginning to feel like I am spending more money on keeping my license, than what I am even utilizing it. And I am losing all coding knowledge


----------



## JeMc1258 (Apr 1, 2014)

I am not exactly losing my knowledge or skills ... just speed.

There must be a better way.  Maybe we can get AAPC to revamp Project Extern to allow for allow for continued "real life" training once the "A" is removed that is coding only with internal review before final submission.  It might help potential employers to really understand someones skills.  

**I think that all claim submissions should be reviewed before final submission (however time-consuming) to avoid potential issues and denials  ... no one asked me though.


----------



## lansdon@live.com (Apr 2, 2014)

*Fraustated*

I too am getting really fraustated I can't seem to get ahead it is very  hard getting into this field w/o epx. If I had known this going in I prob would have studied something else.


----------

